# Show Us Your Camper!!!



## tolisamarie

Here is mine:

First level:







First level opposite view:






Second level:






Second level opposite view:






I used screenshots of the decoration mode because it's easier to see the whole thing and it gives a better idea of the size.

Share yours here too!

Add me: 4875 5174 565


----------



## Quackerz

How do you get second level?


----------



## tolisamarie

Pay off your loan then go talk to the bird at OK motors. If you haven't done any expansions yet you won't have a loan, just talk to the bird and choose to expand.

Default size: 4x5

Expand First Floor (1)
10,000 Bells
Floor Space: 4?6

Second Floor
30,000 Bells
Floor Space: 4?5

Expand Second Floor (A)
50,000 Bells
Floor Space: 4?6

Expand First Floor (2)
100,000 Bells
Floor Space: 5?6 

Expand First Floor (3)
150,000 Bells
Floor Space: 5?8

Expand Second Floor (B)
200,000
Floor Space: 5x6

Expand Second Floor (C)
250,000 
Floor Space: 5x8

I can confirm that this is the FINAL expansion. I don't see any benefit for paying off that final loan, so until I find out if there's some kind of bonus or reward for doing so, I'm not going to.






Also you don't get to choose what order or floor gets expanded, they just happen in the above order.

Add me: 4875 5174 565


----------



## Cheshire

It?s a retro camper with a black and orange wave.


Spoiler






First level, living room - tried to keep the camper-feel:


Spoiler






Second level, bed room - not sure yet what I?m doing with this:


Spoiler


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Haven't really done much in it so far, I want to upgrade it but I'm conflicted on where to sink my money first, I think I'll work more on it once I get my picnic area upgraded or something.


----------



## Campy

Seeing these pictures makes me so hyped for the game! Decorating your house has always been of of my favorite parts of the games, and while you don't have quite as much room in your camper, I consider it a really fun challenge to make something so small as personal as possible.

All your campers look cute af by the way.


----------



## K9Ike

Campy said:


> Seeing these pictures makes me so hyped for the game! Decorating your house has always been of of my favorite parts of the games, and while you don't have quite as much room in your camper, I consider it a really fun challenge to make something so small as personal as possible.
> 
> All your campers look cute af by the way.



I was just going to comment this. I'm pretty sad that were getting it Late this month. These pictures really make me hyped up to play it aswell


----------



## ~Unicorn~

These graphics are sooooo smooth. Can't wait for this :3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

How do you take screenshots?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> How do you take screenshots?



If you're using an iPhone or an Android phone, you press the POWER and HOME buttons at the same time.

For phones that have a HOME button that you simply tap, I'm not sure.



I'd take a screenshot of my camper, but tbh I haven't done anything with my camper. I don't even think I've ever been in there lol


----------



## Coach

Spoiler: Bottom floor













Spoiler: Top floor











My RV isn't complete yet as I am yet to make some items I plan to, as well as some friendship rewards. I am quite pleased how it looks so far! If you were wondering, I am saving my paper for the Jingle wall that I am counting on being released in the Christmas update, which would explain my plain walls!


----------



## tolisamarie

Nice pics everyone!







Add me: 4875 5174 565


----------



## tolisamarie

I just redecorated my second level and I love the way it turned out. I put a bathroom at the back but since there's no vanity or toilet in the game I had to use the port-a-potty and the hand washing station (at least there's a shower!) I hope they add more furniture soon!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Here's my first floor.  I just renovated it into a cozy kitchen, and I'm kind of proud of how it turned out:






My second floor is supposed to be a bedroom, but it's less developed.  Still working on it, but I think it's ok:


----------



## tolisamarie

I hope someone stickies this thread. The truth is, when I visit other people's campsites I rarely take the time to look in their RV's, so this is a great place to see other people's designs. I really enjoy seeing the creativity people in this community have!


----------



## Ellexi

I was going to post a joke picture of my empty RV (I started later than everybody else, haha) but your RVs are all so pretty that I didn't wanna take away from that! This is a really cool thread. I love the creativity in here


----------



## tolisamarie

It's a shame we only get two 5x8 rooms to decorate. But we can also decorate our campgrounds, so it's not so bad. I'm just used to having 24 rooms to decorate in 4 houses!


----------



## kindakooky

Woah, how have you guys managed to get hold of so much different furniture so quickly? I can't seem to find much I can put in my camper yet, everything just seems to be for the campground.


----------



## Gruntilda

I am so inspired!!  I am still getting the hang of how to do things and these campers really give me a lift!  And thanks for the info about how to take screenshots.  I was going to start a thread asking that.


----------



## tolisamarie

Great job everyone! I hope to see more pics soon.


----------



## Relly

I don't have much right now!




Spoiler


----------



## Vintage Viola

Spoiler: “My RV”










There’s hardly anything in here, but I’ll get there eventually.

My friend code is 6166 4415 019, feel free to add me


----------



## Whisboi

Spoiler: Spoiler







I took some ~*aesthetic*~ pictures and bc I'm obsessed with decorating my camper  Only thing I've added since then is a record box in the room with the kotatsu!


----------

